# Fact or Myth? Rubber Strips on back of cars - anti sickness?



## Plek Trum

Hi all,
Im hoping that someone will be able to help clarify a little debate / bet I have going...

You may sometimes see thin rubber strips on the back of cars, being trailed on the ground - what *exactly* are these for?
My friend says they work as anti-car sickness devices which I do not buy at all!  My understanding is that they are supposedly there to act as anti-static grounders.

Can anyone shed anylight and *conclusive proof / arguments for or against *this?  10euro dontation for charity riding on it!


----------



## jhegarty

Its for static , so you don't get that shock that shopping trollies give you sometimes...


----------



## Caveat

Originally, I too had been advised they were anti-travel sickness devices.  
My understanding though is that they are an earthing anti-static device.

Also, you may notice that some of these feature a symbol indicating a lightning strike from top to bottom - which would add some weight to the supposed 'grounding' function.


----------



## DavyJones

I always thought they were for static too, but now that I think about , rubber doesn't conduct electricty, and the tyres are rubber and touch the ground. This is one for google, I thinks!


----------



## z103

Why would you use rubber for an anti-static device? Isn't rubber an insulator? (very bad conductor)
[Post crossed with Davy Jones]


----------



## Caveat

But is there maybe a central rib of metal, exposed at the bottom edge or something?


----------



## Plek Trum

This is exactly the dilemma we are having in getting a definitive answer on this one!
Can anyone confirm that they do anything at all for car sickness??
It just doesnt seem to be plausible to me at all...

I'll recert to google .. again.. all other opinions welcome!


----------



## DavyJones

Caveat said:


> But is there maybe a central rib of metal, exposed at the bottom edge or something?


 
That would  make perfect sense, since it couldn't earth any other way.


----------



## Plek Trum

From [broken link removed]  regarding car sickness and these rubber strips:

_"Rubber strip behind car: supposed to reduce static electricity. Once again, there’s no scientific link between volts and vomiting.:
_


----------



## DavyJones

taken from a website that sells them, nothing about travel sickness, looks like you may have won bet!


Deadly spark: static electricity can do more than just shock you; it can kill you! 
We have the solution! - "Antistatic" - Earth Ground Strap. 
Antistatic Ground Strap transferring static electricity to the ground.  
Condition : 100% Brand new and never been open. Size :  The Strap is about 45 cm long in dimension. Static electricity is generated by friction and other causes when a car is traveling. This product prevent the unpleasant shock caused by the potential difference of static electricity when touching the car body or others areas. It also reduced static accumulation of dust.​
What is "Static Electricity?" When you scuff your shoes upon a rug on a dry winter day, your body typically charges up to a potential of *several thousand volts* with respect to ground. In physics this is a well-known fact and is easily verified by meter measurements. Touch a grounded object, and a spark will leap between the object and your fingertip. This kind of electric spark can only exist when a high voltage is present. The tiniest spark requires about 500 volts. Big, nasty, painful sparks require lots more voltage, up to several thousand volts. But even when no sparks are jumping, there is still a high voltage between your charged body and the ground, and you body is surrounded with an invisible electric field. <B><FONT face=Arial>Now imagine how high voltage between your charged car and the ground!!! <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.5pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">


----------



## so-crates

Basically they are just a multithread insulated wire. So you have wires imbedded in the rubber. The wires to conduct, the rubber to direct and protect. The current will flow preferentially down the wire but if you were to tip off it you might get the shock instead or it could jump.


----------



## SparkRite

These strips are usually impregnated with carbon, which is a conductor.

They were originally designed to reduce the build up of static electricity on the vehicle but some people reported that they suffered less with travel sickness when they used these discharge strips and so they were also sold as an anti travel sickness aid.

Personally, I don't have much faith in them.


----------



## so-crates

btw Google has plenty of hits on this

=


----------



## Plek Trum

I guess I am looking for *definitive proof* that these strips do absolutely nothing for car sickness - that its all a myth...  Anyone?


----------



## DavyJones

Go down about half ways!


----------



## ClubMan

DavyJones said:


> Go down about half ways!


I wonder if there is any scientific evidence to support *this *assertion?


> Static electricity can also cause "motion sickness". While driving in the charged vehicle, your body tries to protect itself from the effects of high voltage electrical charge accumulated on the body of your car. This can cause "motion sickness" for people who do not normally have this problem or increase the level of discomfort for people who deal with this issue on a daily basis.


----------



## NicolaM

> While driving in the charged vehicle, your body tries to protect itself from the effects of high voltage electrical charge accumulated on the body of your car. This can cause "motion sickness" for people who do not normally have this problem or increase the level of discomfort for people who deal with this issue on a daily basis.


Pure snake oil rubbish.
Motion sickness (travel sickness) is common.It is caused by repeated unusual movements during travelling.
Excellent thread, who'd have thought that dangly bits on the back of your car were supposed to stop  motion sickness!


----------



## Plek Trum

I know - hence the debate!
It seems to be a common belief however, I asked 3 people today (random) and they all held the belief that the strips were connected to travel sickness.  I can't find any medical or scientific evidence to support this at all!


----------



## RS2K

Myth. Drive smoother and nobody will barf.


----------



## DavyJones

I remember watching a show about a person who couldn't drive a BMW because in the BMW the battery is in the boot and it caused them to get sick and dizzy. something to do with the flow of energy. so there may be some truth in it.


----------



## starlite68

i taught they were to cut down on interferance on the car radio.....cant be sure though.


----------



## PGD1

as a kid, i used to feel better being driven in cars that had them

I can distinctly remember feeling travel sick, and getting out of the car and have lots of static electricity and just feeling wierd, but feeling a wave of relief rush over me as it grounded.


----------

